# ftp upload timesout with large files



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, 

We have set up a webpage (using php) with access to our ftp server, it shows a list of files and when clicked the may be opened or saved.

We are now trying to create an upload page, again using php we have a browse button, and submit. We currenty have it working for small files, anything over about 10mb seems to load for a while then shows a "page not found" page.

Here's a small chunk of the code we're using, the second line is a timeout thing we used to try and prevent the error but to no avail.

$conn_id = ftp_connect($ftp_server); // set up basic connection
ftp_set_option($conn_id, FTP_TIMEOUT_SEC, 0); //set timeout to unlimited

any help would be great, 

Leigh


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Leigh,

Try using a different browser. Not sure if this has to do with it, but I noticed in IE, uploading files larger than that size results in a timeout using FTP.

I have moved you to web design support.


----------

